# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  اليوم  2013/5/30 م الذكرى الرابعة لرجل المهمات الصعبة :  اللواء .. فيصل محمد عبد الله

## Emad Ahmed

*
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*ولد فيصل محمد عبد الله في يوم 1942/8/13م والتحق بالقوات المسلحة التي عمل فيها وتدرج في مختلف رتبها وصولا إلى رتبة اللواء ويشهد سجل اللواء فيصل في القوات المسلحة على إخلاصه وتفانيه في خدمة الوطن.
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*تدرج اللواء فيصل محمد عبد الله في العمل بصورة طبيعية من أسفل السلم الاداري بنادي المريخ (الأبيض) في سن صغيرة واكتسب الكثير من الخبرات الإدارية التي أوصلته لاعلى المراتب حيث تولى سكرتارية نادي المريخ في عهد مجلس المرحوم عبد الحميد الضو حجوج كما عمل نائبا للرئيس لاحقا في إحدى المجالس.
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*عرف الراحل فيصل محمد عبد الله بانه كان حجة في القوانين الرياضية يلجأ اليه أهل المريخ لأخذ المشورة والراي في كل القضايا التي تخص النادي وكان يعمل بصمت وبعيدا عن الأضواء ويقدم كل مايملك للمريخ ولم يتصل عطاؤه بالمناصب الإدارية حيث كان يواصل دعمه وهو خارج تشكيلة مجلس الإدارة.
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*كانت جماهير المريخ تتفاءل كثيرا بالراحل المقيم فيصل محمد عبد الله الذي أرتبطت أبرز وأكبر الإنجازات باسمه وعلى رأسها بطولة كاس الكوؤس الإفريقية في العام 1989 م وهو أول إنجاز قارى للسودان على مستوى الأندية وكان اللواء فيصل محمد عبد الله قائدا لكتيبة النصر وربان سفينة الانجاز التي عادت بالكاس من مدينة بنين النيجيرية حيث قاد بعثة الفريق إلى هناك بصفته سكرتير عام النادي ونجح اللواء فيصل بشخصيته القوية والمحبوبة في أن واحد في قيادة البعثة بحنكة وإقتدار ليحقق المريخ أعظم انجازاته وبسبب ارتباط هذا الانجاز باسم المرحوم عبد الحميد الضو حجوج والمرحوم فيصل محمد عبد الله ظلت جماهير تتفاءل بالراحلين وتذكرهما كلما تعثر المريخ او جارت عليه الأيام.
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*واصل يا حبيب هذا السرد الرائع
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*أشتهر اللواء فيصل بقدراته الادارية الفذة التي مكنته من تحقيق العديد من الانجازات ووضعته دائما على رأس أي عمل مريخي يشعر الناس أنه مهم وصعب ويحتاج إلى رجل بمواصفات خاصة وكان اللواء فيصل حاضرا دائما وبقوة في معارك التسجيلات التي كان المريخ يدخلها لدعم فريقه بأفضل العناصر ويخرج منها في كل موسم بافضل اللاعبين ويذكر أهل المريخ دائما أن منزل اللواء فيصل كان عبارة عن غرفة تسجيلات دائمة للاعبين حيث كان كل النجوم المرصودين يتم إخفاؤهم بمنزله ومن أبرز هؤلا اللاعبين كمال عبد الغني ومنتصر زيكو وأسعد التوم وجاديكا وحبني ومحمد موسى وعبد الحميد السعودي.
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*يؤكد الكثيرون من الذين عاصروا اللواء فيصل في مجالس المريخ المختلفة أنه كان رجلا مومنا نقيا تقيا وصاحب نزعة صوفية تجعله دائما ملاذ الناس في الملمات والأوقات الصعبة مؤكدين انه كان يحرص على تلاوة القرآن الكريم ويكثر من قراءة سورة يس قبل المباريات المهمة بايام وأشار الذين رافقوا اللواء فيصل في الرحلات الخارجية انه كان يحرص على تفقد كل أفراد البعثة والأطمئنان على أحوالهم ويحرص على إقامة الصلاة وأدائها في جماعة.
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*كان الراحل فيصل محمد عبد الله لايحضر مباريات القمة لانه كان يعاني من مرض القلب ولايستطيع تحمل ضغط مباريات المريخ والهلال حيث كان يخرج بسيارته ويطوف بأماكن بعيدة حتى تنتهي المباراة ويعود ليسأل عن نتيجتها أضافة إلى قبل المباريات المهمة للمريخ مثل المواجهات الإفريقية كان يقضي ليلته جلها في تلاوة القرآن الكريم.
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*أرتبط اللواء فيصل محمد عبد الله بالمريخ حتى أواخر أيامه الأخيرة حيث ظل حاضرا في مجتمع المريخ بإستمرار وتوفي وهو يتقلد منصب مقرر مجلس الشورى وكان الراحل قد رافق بعثة المريخ ممثلا إلى تونس ممثلا لمجلس الشورى لحضور نهائي بطولة الكونفدرالية في العام 2007 م وكان لوجوده أثرا طيبا لدي افراد البعثة الذين أبدو سعادة كبيرة بوجوده بينهم.
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*
المرحوم عبد الحميد الضو حجوج - محمد الياس محجوب - المرحوم فيصل محمد عبد الله
كاس سيكافا 1986 م.
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*
المريخ في القصر الجمهوري في العام 1986 م – كاس سيكافا

وقوف من اليمين : سليمان عبد القادر (مساعد المدرب), المرحوم نزار محمد الخليفة, المرحوم سامي عز الدين, عبد الله طوكراوي, جمال أبو عنجة, المرحوم صديق العمدة, عبد العزيز عبد الله (مدرب حراس المرمى) , أبراهومة المسعودية, دحدوح, المرحوم فيصل محمد عبد الله (سكرتير نادي المريخ ), بدر الدين بخيت, حامد بريمة, أسامة السر, كمال عبد الغني , محمد عثمان دقنو, المرحوم عمر عبد اللطيف (إخصائي العلاج الطبيعي)
جلوس من اليمين على الكراسي : محمد عبد المجيد (حمامة), بولس بابتس, خلف الله محمود, قلة , أنور ساتي, عيسى صباح الخير, إبراهيم عطا, سليمان مكين .
جلوس من اليمين على الأرض : عادل أمين, عاطف القوز, طارق تكل, عصام الدحيش, عطا ابو القاسم, المرحوم مامون صابون, عمر العلمين, عماد القوز.
الرحمة والمغفرة للموتى منهم ودوام الصحة والعافية للأحياء منهم
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*في 2009/5/30 م لبى اللواء فيصل محمد عبد الله نداء ربه بالمملكة الأردنية التي ذهب اليها مستشفيا حيث أجرى عملية جراحية في القلب وكان الراحل فيصل محمد عبد الله قبل وفاته أوصى أن يدفن بجوار الأب الروحي للمريخ الحاج عبد الرحمن شاخور ونفذت بالفعل وصيته وهذه الوصية تعتبر قمة الوفاء من رجل عرف بحبه الشديد للمريخ وارتباطه بالكيان حتى وهو يصارع الموت على فراش المرض ولم يكن غريبا أن يشهد تشييع الراحل فيصل حضورا كبيرا من المسئولين في الدولة ولكل الطوائف المريخية التي بكته بحرقة بعد أن فقد المريخ واحد من أفضل رجاله.
طبت حيا وميتا أبا ناصر وإن رحلت عنا بجسدك فستظل باقي في قلوبنا بما قدمته من عطاء ثر لمريخنا, اللهم تغمده بواسع رحمتك ومغفرتك واكرم نزله ومدخله وأجعله من أصحاب اليمين.

المصدر : 
صحيفة الزعيم العدد رقم (112) بتاريخ 14 جمادي الأخرة 1431 هـ الموافق 30/5/2010م + إضافات شخصية
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*من مقال كبد الحقيقة للاستاذ مزمل ابو القاسم

بتاريخ 2009/5/31 م

* مرة أخرى تجددت الأحزان وتفتقت الجراحات القديمة.


* مرة أخرى غرقنا في لجة الشجن.. وغزا الوجع المآقي والقلوب.


* نعى الناعي صباح أمس سعادة اللواء فيصل محمد عبد الله السكرتير الأسبق لنادي المريخ وأحد أكثر الإداريين الذين عملوا في سكرتارية النادي الكبير عبر التاريخ.


* رحل الرجل الذي نذر عمره لخدمة المريخ.. وشق علينا نعيه مثلما شق علينا فقده.


* مات الجنرال الذي ساهم في ساهم في صنع أمجاد المريخ الخارجية وقاد أشهر عمليات التسجيلات المحلية.


* حينما قرأت الرسالة التي أتتني صباحاً من الأخ صلاح حمزة تحمل نعي فيصل رحمة الله عليه احتشدت في ذاكرتي مواقف عديدة عايشت فيها الراحل عن كثب.


* كان فيصل رحمة الله عليه محبوباً في مجتمع المريخ عموماً وصاحب شعبية طاغية وسط الجماهير لارتباطه بها ولعلمها بأنه لا يجامل في مصلحة المريخ ولا يتردد في الذود عنه بكل قوة.


* عندما أصر على مرافقة المريخ إلى الجزائر لحضور مباراة الشلف.. وتحمل رهق السفر من الخرطوم إلى الدوحة إلى الجزائر العاصمة ومنها إلى الشلف بالبص لمدة خمس ساعات ثار المدرب أوتوفستر وتساءل غاضباً: لماذا لا يخصص سفيركم عربة للجنرال؟ فرد فيصل: أنا ما عايز عربية.. داير أكون مع أولادي ديل.


* وظل ـ رحمة الله عليه ـ واقفاً أمام نافذة غرفته بالفندق صبيحة يوم المباراة ينظر إلى السماء الماطرة وكأنه يستجديها الكف عن الهطول رفقاً بالمريخ.


* فيصل محمد عبد الله اسم له إيقاع في كوكب المريخ.. وسيظل هذا الاسم موجوداً في زمرة الخالدين الذين دفعوا ضريبة النادي الأحمر بلا منٍ ولا أذى، ومنحوه أجمل الأيام وأحلى اللحظات.


* لم يكن ارتباط فيصل بالمريخ عادياً؛ لأن المريخ كان يشكل الجانب الأكبر من اهتماماته، وقد أخطرني ابنه ناصر أنه ظل يسأل عن تفاصيل قضية قلق حتى آخر لحظاته ويؤكد أنه س يعود أكثر قوة لخدمة المريخ بعد يشفى من عملية القلب المفتوح التي أجريت له في الأردن.


* وظل يتحامل على آلامه ليشهد مباريات المريخ داخلياً وخارجياً، ويسافر معه إلى الولايات متحدياً ظروفه الصحية؛ ويشارك في كل نشاطات مجلسي الشورى والشرف لأنه لم يكن يطيق بعداً عن المحبوب.


* أمس رحل أحد صناع إعجاز مانديلا في ليلة كساها الحزن إزاراً ورداء.


* ترجل الفارس الأحمر عن صهوة جواد الحب بعد أن كف قلبه الكبير عن الخفقان في الأردن، فسالت دموع الصفوة أنهاراً، وغطى الحزن ديار المريخ واتشحت السواد.


* نعزي أبنائه ياسر وخالد وناصر وآله وذويه وكل محبيه في الخرطوم والأبيض، ونخص العمدة الفاتح المقبول بعزاء حار لأنه فقد برحيل فيصل صديق العمر ورفيق الدرب الطويل.


* ونسأل المولى عز وجل أن يسكن الراحل عليين مع الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقاً.
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

واصل يا حبيب هذا السرد الرائع



مرحب امام اباتي

 ونحن في حضرة أحد رجالات المريخ الأوفياء

اللواء فيصل محمد عبد الله

اللهم دثره  بدثار رحمتك واسكنه فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء

شكرا لدعمك المعنوي ولتشريفك الكريم للبوست.
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*اللهم ارحمه بواسع رحمتك يا غفور فقد عرفتا فيصل فى مريخ الابيض حيث كان يحضر دائما لمنزلنا لمقابلة اخى المرحوم ودالمقبول حارس مرمى مريخ الابيض وكثيرا ما كنا نلاقيه فى نادى المريخ الذى كان لا يغيب عنه ابدا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الاستاذ الرائع المبدع عماد عثمان على سيرة احد فطاحلة الاداريين في تاريخ المريخ العظيم الراحل فيصل محمد عبد الله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عماد عثمان33
					





والله ايام يازمان ببكي واتحس عليك
*

----------


## الدلميت

*يرحمه الله ويجعل قبره
روضة من رياض الجنة
فقد كان رمزا للوفاء والعطاء

مشكور الاخ عماد
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عماد عثمان33
					





رحمة الله 
سكتير المريخ اللواء فيصل 
فقد كان رجل امه في سودان المريخ 
وكان هو وحجوج من انجح الاداريين فهم من حملوا سيكافا ومانديلا 
...
شكراً اخي عماد ع التذكير فقد كنا ننسي هذا الرجل الامه في غمرة فرحنا 
نحن شعب صفوة نحترم الغير ونحترم الرجال العظماء الذين قدموا حياتهم في خدمة المريخ 
اللهم ارحمهم جميعاً 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سرد رائع واصل يــ حبيب 
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

اللهم ارحمه بواسع رحمتك يا غفور فقد عرفتا فيصل فى مريخ الابيض حيث كان يحضر دائما لمنزلنا لمقابلة اخى المرحوم ودالمقبول حارس مرمى مريخ الابيض وكثيرا ما كنا نلاقيه فى نادى المريخ الذى كان لا يغيب عنه ابدا 



بارك الله فيك أخ سيف الدين مقبول

الرحمة الواسعة للواء فيصل ولاخيك المرحوم ود المقبول

شكرا على الاطلالة
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*




كلمة العمدة الفاتح المقبول في حفل تأبين رجل المهام الصعبة، الراحل فيصل محمد عبد الله..
تصوير وتوثيق ـ مكتب تقنية المعلومات بنادي المريخ السوداني..






*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*



كلمة اللواء الطيب عبد الرحمن مختار في حفل تأبين رجل المهام الصعبة، الراحل فيصل محمد عبد الله

تصوير وتوثيق ـ مكتب تقنية المعلومات بنادي المريخ السوداني..
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*


كلمة الكابتن إبراهيم حسين (أبراهومة الديسكو) في حفل تأبين رجل المهام الصعبة، الراحل فيصل محمد عبد الله

تصوير وتوثيق ـ مكتب تقنية المعلومات بنادي المريخ السوداني..
                        	*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*نواصل غدا الرد على بقية الاخوة المتداخلين بإذن الله.
                        	*

----------


## خالد ابو عمر الاحمر

*الهم ارحمه واغفر له واجزيه عنا خير الجزاء
*

----------


## Emad Ahmed

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الاستاذ الرائع المبدع عماد عثمان على سيرة احد فطاحلة الاداريين في تاريخ المريخ العظيم الراحل فيصل محمد عبد الله




سلام مريخابي كسلاوي

الراحل فيصل محمد عبد الله من رجال المريخ الأبرار

اللهم اجعل الجنة منقلبه ومثواه

تقديري
                        	*

----------

